

Swarmize – Data Journalism Platform - denzil_correa
https://github.com/guardian/swarmize

======
dang
Since
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8509055](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8509055)
is an article that provides context, I suppose that's the one we should keep.
Maybe add a comment linking to the GitHub repo?

